# First album finally out!



## jono_3 (Feb 9, 2006)

For any fellow guitars canada members interested, my brand new first album just got put up on itunes and amazon. You can also check out some songs on my website. Its called The New Weather Machine. Check it out if you like album rock. If anyone has any feedback or whatnot id be very interested!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jono_3 said:


> For any fellow guitars canada members interested, my brand new first album just got put up on itunes and amazon. You can also check out some songs on my website. Its called The New Weather Machine. Check it out if you like album rock. If anyone has any feedback or whatnot id be very interested!


Will check it out. Best of luck with the new album as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

any song samples we can listen to?


----------



## jono_3 (Feb 9, 2006)

theres a few songs on the music page of my website(www.theweathermachine.com) and on my myspace.com/thenewweathermachine page


----------



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cool tunes! I'm sure the CD will do very well!


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds awesome. 

Good Luck:smile:


----------

